# Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash



## shaunwistow

Well my car is as dirty as it has ever been. With the winter months coming up it will only get worse. Last winter I used Auto Finesse Citrus Power, which is very good, LSP safe, BUT it's expensive as you use a lot of the product, maybe a third of a bottle per wash.

So I have some Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash which was diluted 1:8 (very economical). I sprayed part of the rear wing & left it for 2 minutes. I then jet washed the wing & the untreated door. Left the car to dry naturally to see what had been removed. I'll let the pictures do the talking.


















So don't think just jet washing the car will get it clean, it won't. Tomorrow i'll do the same to the whole of the car & i'll still snowfoam before my wash mitt goes anywhere near the paint.


----------



## TooFunny

Great product, 1:10 is just as good and will last longer too.


----------



## cbred

Great stuff. I started to use it a couple of weeks ago and must say it certainly cleans better than snow foam .


----------



## Wout_RS

is this also safe for LSP?

if yes i will buy this also, because citrus power is indeed very expensive


----------



## shaunwistow

Wout_RS said:


> is this also safe for LSP?
> 
> if yes i will buy this also, because citrus power is indeed very expensive


Yes it is & works exactly same as Citrus Power


----------



## Rayner

I think my shopping list just got a bit longer


----------



## Hasan1

It is very good stuff but when tests like this ate done would be good it just you'd jet washed only the door to see the difference


----------



## shaunwistow

Hasan1 said:


> It is very good stuff but when tests like this ate done would be good it just you'd jet washed only the door to see the difference


Please read it again, I did jet wash the untreated door also


----------



## McClane

Be careful with your wax at 1:10; I've not found it as friendly as the old orange pre wash if I'm honest. which is a shame as that was great!


----------



## MonkeyP

i think this is a great product and it easily removes all the bugs of the from of the car as well!

i dont think that you would need to use snow foam as well.


----------



## Hasan1

shaunwistow said:


> Please read it again, I did jet wash the untreated door also


I did read its just don't look like a power washer has been anywhere near that door to me


----------



## chrisgreen

TooFunny said:


> Great product, 1:10 is just as good and will last longer too.


Actually, I found VP Citrus Pre Wash a bit weak and ineffective at 1:10 dilution, and I now use it at 1:8, seems to be a lot more effective for me at the slightly lower dilution.


----------



## TooFunny

chrisgreen said:


> Actually, I found VP Citrus Pre Wash a bit weak and ineffective at 1:10 dilution, and I now use it at 1:8, seems to be a lot more effective for me at the slightly lower dilution.


Different horses and all that :thumb:


----------



## Nally

I get a 500ml bottle fill it with 400ml megifoam and 100 ml citrus pre wash shake it up and top up my snow foam bottle up with 100ml of this mix and the rest how water it's pretty good. 

I do of corse use pre wash in pump sprayer first around the worst areas I.e lower doors front / rear bumpers.


----------



## shaunwistow

Hasan1 said:


> I did read its just don't look like a power washer has been anywhere near that door to me


If I wrote it did get pressure washed, then it did. Not the whole door but right up to the line of muck you can see. :wave:


----------



## shaunwistow

-PJB- said:


> Be careful with your wax at 1:10; I've not found it as friendly as the old orange pre wash if I'm honest. which is a shame as that was great!


I'll keep an eye on that, all I can say is that the car still has its LSP intact.


----------



## rocky1722

MonkeyP said:


> i think this is a great product and it easily removes all the bugs of the from of the car as well!


I do like the ValetPro as a cheaper alternative to AF Citrus Power especially during the winter months.

However I haven't found that it easily removes bugs from the front of the car, I would have to say it struggles to remove them.


----------



## markito

Very good product. My favorite APC for exterior and very economical.:thumb:


----------



## Perfetta

Amazing stuff, just like I wright on my Facebook page: pruduct "must have" for all detailer


----------



## podgas

I Use 8:1 as i want it to work better than last longer.


----------



## suspal

smells nice too bonus


----------



## Darren.H

I bought a bottle of AF Citrus Power to try and its a great product, if a 'tad expensive' as mentioned above. So I am going to purchase some VP Citrus pre wash.

What is the best type of pump sprayer for applying this? I was thinking of one of these Marolex master 2000 pressure sprayer: http://www.allpressuresprayersdirect.co.uk/marolex-hand-held-trigger-pressure-sprayers


----------



## Jsmcn68

I've just used this Car pro Citrus pre wash for the first time today, normally snowed foamed prior but decided to try this out by it's own. I can not fault this at all and wouldn't hesitate to recommend it now, My ratio was roughly 1:8 Cheers from a convert :wave:


----------



## Subc

Sounds what we have all being looking for a good pre cleaner before washing, not as much fun as snow foam but at least hopefully does the job, Great price from shinerama look forward to it coming to trial..:thumb:


----------



## apcv41

Darren.H said:


> I bought a bottle of AF Citrus Power to try and its a great product, if a 'tad expensive' as mentioned above. So I am going to purchase some VP Citrus pre wash.
> 
> What is the best type of pump sprayer for applying this? I was thinking of one of these Marolex master 2000 pressure sprayer: http://www.allpressuresprayersdirect.co.uk/marolex-hand-held-trigger-pressure-sprayers


I use the exact same one, well built with a over pressure safety valve.


----------



## 1Valet PRO

here is a cool video shows Citrus PRE wash in action.

Sales of Citrus PRE wash are on the up so a big thank you to all that are talking about ValetPRO products.


----------



## robbo51

Its good but far too expensive for regular use


----------



## Tsubodai

Used this for the first time yesterday at about 1:8 with excellent results. Love it.


----------



## JBirchy

robbo51 said:


> Its good but far too expensive for regular use


I think you must be using it wrong then. It's £18 for 5Ltrs and diluted 1:8 it's incredibly cheap for regular use.

If you use 30ml in a snow foam bottle, it works out you would get approximately 165 uses from it (assuming you used it for nothing else)

Dividing £18 by 165 makes it approx 11p per use.

There wont be many products that are so cheap and so effective!

I will say that their Advanced Neutral Snow Foam is even better though, more versatile and an excellent cleaner. It's a little more expensive but well worth it.


----------



## MonkeyP

i found it worked very well at 20:1 in the pump spray. give it two coats and it removed most the grime off the paint work.

5L shout last me about a year realistically.


----------



## shaunwistow

robbo51 said:


> Its good but far too expensive for regular use


Chris, think you are mistaking this with another product  With a dilution ratio of 1:10 it will last ages & therefore great value for money.


----------



## Darren.H

Guess what I ordered yesterday along with some VP Citrus Pre Wash 



apcv41 said:


> I use the exact same one, well built with a over pressure safety valve.


----------



## V3nom

Looking forward to giving this a bash at the weekend


----------



## Leebo310

1Valet PRO said:


> here is a cool video shows Citrus PRE wash in action.
> 
> Sales of Citrus PRE wash are on the up so a big thank you to all that are talking about ValetPRO products.


It's a great product and one of the first things that I bought when I started getting into detailing based on reviews on here! :thumb:
Out of interest what sort of ratio did you use for it in the snow foam lance? I've only ever applied it through a pump sprayer.


----------



## markito

Must have product IMO


----------



## organisys

JBirchy said:


> I will say that their Advanced Neutral Snow Foam is even better though, more versatile and an excellent cleaner. It's a little more expensive but well worth it.


I'll second this. It is excellent as a Pre-Wash.


----------



## taylor8

where is the best place to buy valet pro products as i think i might get a few?

also anyone tried this?

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/prepare/snow-foam-combo.html


----------



## Soul boy 68

I swear by the stuff, it's fantastic and still on my first 5ltr bottle from last Spring.:detailer:


----------



## Ebbe J

Been using it for pre-washing for years, 1:10 most of the time. Advanced Neutral Snow Foam at 1:20 through pump sprayer isn't far from it performance-wise.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Doug_M

This LSP safe at 1:10 dilution?


----------



## mike41

Doug_M said:


> This LSP safe at 1:10 dilution?


It won't strip your lsp in one go at this dilution, but most prewashes/foams will degrade lsp over time, if you are'nt topping them up every now and then. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## MDC250

Love this as part of pre wash routine, good value and effective via pump sprayer.

+1 for the smell, although I'm getting worried...I'm even starting to like the smell of Iron X.


----------



## V3nom

Had my first play with this yesterday...fantastic product! Cleaning properties are great. I can see this being a staple in my detailing kit :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J

mike41 said:


> It won't strip your lsp in one go at this dilution, but most prewashes/foams will degrade lsp over time, if you are'nt topping them up every now and then. :thumb:
> Mike


I've maintained 1 layer of Swissvax Shield for over 6 months with CPW at 1:10 for pre-washing. Didn't to affect it.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## mike41

Ebbe J said:


> I've maintained 1 layer of Swissvax Shield for over 6 months with CPW at 1:10 for pre-washing. Didn't to affect it.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


You'd expect it last that long given the price of the stuff.:lol:

Mike


----------



## warren

Can anybody tell me how much of this product I need to put in a 5ltr dispenser to mix it at a 1:8 ratio. Asked this before but never really got the answer....:thumb:


----------



## Jonkegtx

Warren: 6,25 deciliters of product for 5 litres of 1:8 dilution.


----------



## warren

625 ml ?


----------



## mike41

warren said:


> Can anybody tell me how much of this product I need to put in a 5ltr dispenser to mix it at a 1:8 ratio. Asked this before but never really got the answer....:thumb:


This is the way I work it out for an 1:8 ratio, add 1+8(=9) so divide 5l or 5000ml by 9=555.55ml 
or in other words 550ml of VP Citrus and top up to 5 litres with water. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## warren

Been using 650ml.then someone yesterday said 750ml...:thumb:


----------



## mike41

Here we go again :lol::lol::lol:

Mike


----------



## warren

I know I know:wall:


----------



## s29nta

me and maths dont go to well together:wall:


----------



## s29nta

mike41 said:


> This is the way I work it out for an 1:8 ratio, add 1+8(=9) so divide 5l or 5000ml by 9=555.55ml
> or in other words 550ml of VP Citrus and top up to 5 litres with water. :thumb:
> 
> Mike


i see, so my spray bottle is 1.5 ltr, so 1500ml divide by 9(8+1) is 166ml to make 1.5ltrs at 8:1?


----------



## 123HJMS

depends whether you are talking ratios or dilution ratios ... two different things. People in this thread are talking just ratios which shouldn't really be used for dilutions but hey ho I can't be arsed to argue lol


----------



## asspur96

*Convert*

Hate the car looking dirty USED to get washed at Car wash but since December and joing this site no chance decided on VP Citrus Pre wash as can take to local jet wash using pump sprayer and do myself Very impressed mixed at about 8-1 using markers on pump and worked well very impressed and like the fact can use on different areas of car as well :newbie:


----------



## year

s29nta said:


> i see, so my spray bottle is 1.5 ltr, so 1500ml divide by 9(8+1) is 166ml to make 1.5ltrs at 8:1?


you got that one right


----------



## shine247

123HJMS said:


> depends whether you are talking ratios or dilution ratios ... two different things. People in this thread are talking just ratios which shouldn't really be used for dilutions but hey ho I can't be arsed to argue lol


You have the T-shirt. :lol:


----------



## dillinja999

its 625ml for 5L


----------



## dillinja999

s29nta said:


> i see, so my spray bottle is 1.5 ltr, so 1500ml divide by 9(8+1) is 166ml to make 1.5ltrs at 8:1?


i make it 187.5 ml


----------



## dillinja999

http://m.calculatorsoup.com/calculators/math/ratios.php

i use this that someone else put up. say you want 1:8 in 5L you put 1 in A box, 8 in B box and ml in D box so 5000


----------



## Method Man

dillinja999 said:


> http://m.calculatorsoup.com/calculators/math/ratios.php
> 
> i use this that someone else put up. say you want 1:8 in 5L you put 1 in A box, 8 in B box and ml in D box so 5000


I've just used it and it don't seem right for what's going on here.

If you need a ratio of 1 part of product (X) to 8 parts of water (Y) i.e. 1:8 then you have 9 parts in total (1+8).

If the sprayer is 1.5 litres (which is 1500ml) then this represents all 9 parts.

To find the value or amount of product X you need, then divide 1500ml by 9 which is approx. 166ml

So measure 166ml of X and put that into the sprayer, top the rest up with water (up to the full level) and you're good to go.


----------



## 123HJMS

Method Man said:


> I've just used it and it don't seem right for what's going on here.
> 
> If you need a ratio of 1 part of product (X) to 8 parts of water (Y) i.e. 1:8 then you have 9 parts in total (1+8).
> 
> If the sprayer is 1.5 litres (which is 1500ml) then this represents all 9 parts.
> 
> To find the value or amount of product X you need, then divide 1500ml by 9 which is approx. 166ml
> 
> So measure 166ml of X and put that into the sprayer, top the rest up with water (up to the full level) and you're good to go.


In dilutions the 1 from 1:8 means how much product is in the total solution which is 8 in this case.


----------



## Dode

whats 1:1 then?


----------



## dillinja999

1:8 is not 9 because 8 parts is water and 1 part product


----------



## dillinja999

dode said:


> whats 1:1 then?


50/50


----------



## mike41

123HJMS said:


> In dilutions the 1 from 1:8 means how much product is in the total solution which is 8 in this case.


So youre saying that dilution ratios are basically the same as fractions? 

Mike


----------



## Dode

dillinja999 said:


> 50/50


So thats 2 parts then, one part of each?


----------



## dillinja999

yeah mate 1 part product to 1 part water is 1:1


----------



## V3nom

Are people really struggling with this?! lol


----------



## dillinja999

Method Man said:


> I've just used it and it don't seem right for what's going on here.
> 
> If you need a ratio of 1 part of product (X) to 8 parts of water (Y) i.e. 1:8 then you have 9 parts in total (1+8).
> 
> If the sprayer is 1.5 litres (which is 1500ml) then this represents all 9 parts.
> 
> To find the value or amount of product X you need, then divide 1500ml by 9 which is approx. 166ml
> 
> So measure 166ml of X and put that into the sprayer, top the rest up with water (up to the full level) and you're good to go.


166ml is 1:9 not 1:8 as you are adding an extra part of water to the calculation


----------



## V3nom

dillinja999 said:


> 166ml is 1:9 not 1:8 as you are adding an extra part of water to the calculation


No. It's 1:8 (9 parts in total) 1 part product, 8 parts water


----------



## Samciv

V3nom said:


> Are people really struggling with this?! lol


I thought the exact same!


----------



## kk1966

Personally i just put an inch in the bottom.....:lol:


----------



## mike41

kk1966 said:


> Personally i just put an inch in the bottom.....:lol:


As long as it works hey? 

Mike


----------



## shaunwistow

An inch of water or an inch of product........


----------



## Leebo310

V3nom said:


> No. It's 1:8 (9 parts in total) 1 part product, 8 parts water


This is 100% correct, I don't understand why people are having such trouble!

This is almost as bad as a thread I saw the other day where someone was talking about a ratio and said it needed to be mixed 2:2 :-D


----------



## kk1966

shaunwistow said:


> An inch of water or an inch of product........


product :thumb:


----------



## vxripper

Tbh, I thought it actually meant that 1 part of the 8 that the bottle is devided up into was filled with solution meaning that the other 7 parts that are left to be then filled with water .....


----------



## V3nom

OK, here's a simple one for everyone, if you want to use 50ml of product X diluted to a ratio of 1:8

(50ml of Product X) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water)

Simple enough?! lol


----------



## Leebo310

dillinja999 said:


> yeah mate 1 part product to 1 part water is 1:1


If 1:1 means 1 part water to 1 part product (which it does) then you contradict your own comment of 1:8 being 1 part out of a total of 8. That logic would make 1:1 actually 100% product, which clearly isn't right!


----------



## vxripper

Leebo310 said:


> This is 100% correct, I don't understand why people are having such trouble!
> 
> This is almost as bad as a thread I saw the other day where someone was talking about a ratio and said it needed to be mixed 2:2 :-D


I've just checked and you are 100% correct!! 
And I'm wrong haha


----------



## Leebo310

vxripper said:


> I've just checked and you are 100% correct!!
> And I'm wrong haha


Learn something new every day eh :-D


----------



## mike41

V3nom said:


> OK, here's a simple one for everyone, if you want to use 50ml of product X diluted to a ratio of 1:8
> 
> (50ml of Product X) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water) + (50ml Water)
> 
> Simple enough?! lol


Aye, I've always worked it out the same way, but 123 and Dillinja got me thinking,looks like dilution ratios ARE different to other ratios

http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/2013/uk...=8&Tlitres=5000&Tvol=Millilitres&B1=Calculate

But then again 250ml VP citrus + 2 litres water has always worked fine for me so I'll keep using it that way,whatever dilution it works out to be :thumb:
Mike


----------



## dillinja999

gone very quiet in here, seems the laughing has stopped, hmmm


----------



## Leebo310

There seem to be varying definitions of dilution ratio.
http://www.probrite.net/define.asp?def=Dilution ratio
Above link suggests it's what we've been saying that they are the same as a regular ratio yet to be fair your link does say otherwise. Looks like they can both be right depending on the supplier themselves. 
Only thing would be that by your logic and definition a dilution ratio of 1:1 actually means 100% product therefore no dilution....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Jesus. 10/1 it rains tomorrow.
I don't know why people are worried, most just pour a load in a bottle then pour water in and then complain when their silver window trim fades.


----------



## Ronnie

The fact that at 10;1 people think its an acceptable dilution it is very dilute to begin with 50:1 now thats where it should be makes the product much more flexible and cost effective. At 10:1 it really does jot matter how much you do use or dont use tbh.


----------



## Dawesy90

All if this talk of dilution ratios... Just buy spray bottles with it marked on the side already


----------



## S63

Dawesy90 said:


> All if this talk of dilution ratios... Just buy spray bottles with it marked on the side already


Or mark your own, seems people like to complicate their lives for no good reason.


----------



## Andyrat85

S63 said:


> Or mark your own, seems people like to complicate their lives for no good reason.


I did exactly the same with my bottles


----------



## Leebo310

S63 said:


> Or mark your own, seems people like to complicate their lives for no good reason.


Not being pedantic but the markings make no difference to the issue being discussed here!
The question is still if the ratio says 1:2, do you use 1 part product to 2 parts water (as seems to be the general view) or 1 part product to 1 part product to give a total of 2 parts, as some others believe is the case.
Seems to be that technically both can be right although most companies go with the first definition.

And to be fair it's not making things complicated unnecessarily. Getting the ratios wrong can be the difference between the product working correctly or not.

Simples :-D


----------



## MadMick

And, just to be clear regarding VP Citrus Pre Wash (the subject of the thread, after all!) - VP themselves state "5 Litres will make 55 Litres at 1:10" so they are using the first methodology.


----------



## 123HJMS

MadMick said:


> And, just to be clear regarding VP Citrus Pre Wash (the subject of the thread, after all!) - VP themselves state "5 Litres will make 55 Litres at 1:10" so they are using the first methodology.


Yes ...which means they are saying when dilution is 1:10, 9 parts of that is the product!!!!! So 1 litre at 1:10 = 100ml of product!!!!! finally shows that me and the likes of dillanga are correct .....


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Well I have a gallon sized bottle of the pre wash and I put a pump
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/pump-dispenser-gallon-bottles/prod_374.html
on it that dispenses 1 fl. oz. or approximately28ml of product.

I use 4 pumps per litre of water and it seems to work pretty well. In fact it has made quite a difference in the amount of dirt that gets removed just using a hose with a jet nozzle on it to rinse before I wash the car.


----------



## mike41

123HJMS said:


> Yes ...which means they are saying when dilution is 1:10, 9 parts of that is the product!!!!! So 1 litre at 1:10 = 100ml of product!!!!! finally shows that me and the likes of dillanga are correct .....


I thought you couldnt be arsed arguing about it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mike


----------



## Dode

123HJMS said:


> Yes ...which means they are saying when dilution is 1:10, 9 parts of that is the product!!!!! So 1 litre at 1:10 = 100ml of product!!!!! finally shows that me and the likes of dillanga are correct .....


Would that not make 50 litres then?


----------



## Leebo310

123HJMS said:


> Yes ...which means they are saying when dilution is 1:10, 9 parts of that is the product!!!!! So 1 litre at 1:10 = 100ml of product!!!!! finally shows that me and the likes of dillanga are correct .....


Um, don't think it does mate  
55ltr from 5ltr is not the same as 1ltr from 100ml....

100mlx10 = 1ltr

5ltx10 != 55ltrs

So close yet so far... ;-)


----------



## Dode

55/5 =11 ie 1 part product and 10 parts water 1+10=11


----------



## Jochen




----------



## shaunwistow

OMG what have I started :lol:


----------



## mike41

shaunwistow said:


> OMG what have I started :lol:


It was that bl00dy Warren that started it this time!! :lol::lol::lol: 
Mike


----------



## Leebo310

shaunwistow said:


> OMG what have I started :lol:


Yep you are a [email protected]@rd :-D


----------

